# Hello



## Kira Flood

Hello there,

My name is Kira, currently have 2 boys, ages 8 and 2. Ttc baby #3, going on a year and a half now. 

Starting a homestead and just living life.

Hoping to make some friends and both get and give some insight and help


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Joshua7

Hello Kira and welcome to the community


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## AmberPi

Hello, it's nice to see you here. I like the way you wrote "just living this life", a very good expression. How are you feeling these last days? I hope everything is good.


----------



## SophBabes

*Hey & Welcome  x*


----------



## Emma92

Hello Kira, welcome to the community. I have a 3-year-old boy and I am ttc for my second one. It’s lovely to meet on a similar journey.


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## dominican

Welcome!


----------

